# Depth masking on iPhone



## rob211 (Aug 30, 2018)

A new experimental feature in Lr CC on iPhones only is the depth mask, which I think leverages the second camera in an iPhone (but not sure) to allow for creating a mask based on, well, depth. Create mask, then say blur or darken the background, etc. New Features in Lightroom CC Mobile (August 2018)

Anyone know in detail how this works? it's not on by default, so give it a whirl. Quite fun; wish I could use it on an iPad or desktop.


----------



## KeithS (Sep 3, 2018)

I just tried to use and understand.....understand how to deal with this is the issue.  My iPhone 7+, like point and shoots, preform miserably in anything other than bright light.  I can take the Depth Mask photo, but cannot find the Depth-aware selective tool to do what the "New Features" blog suggests.  At my age, I don't have the time to waste with what isn't intuitive.  (Semi rant over).  So, in detail, I don't know how it works.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 3, 2018)

On my iPhone 8 it's one of the local adjustment tools. And you have to turn on the experimental stuff in prefs somewhere. Too bad your phone doesn't take good images.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah, it's fine to play with. Those of you who have my Edit Like a Pro book will be pleased to know it's detailed in the latest update.

Essentially, take a photo in Depth mode in the camera, then go to selective edits and when you tap the + button, it's an extra option next to the brush and gradients. Then you can fiddle with the controls to select the area of the photo you want, and when you tap done, it turns it into a normal brush mask.


----------



## rob211 (Oct 2, 2018)

Unfortunately depth mode (the tech preview) doesn't seem to be available on the new iPhones (Xs and Xs Max).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 4, 2018)

They may need to add it in the next release, but just in case you've missed it, did you turn on the tech preview in preferences?


----------



## rob211 (Oct 4, 2018)

The only tech preview that shows up is long exposure. No depth mask.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks Rob, I'll see what I can find out.


----------

